# New Lange prices effective 15MAR21 (in USD)



## CFR

See the "Historic Data" and "Annual Prices" tabs on the spreadsheet at A. Lange & Söhne - Lange Watch Price & Data Tables. The Annual Prices tab shows percentage increase (if any) over the last price list.

I believe the new prices take effect in mid-March and not March 1st, but I could be wrong.

One observation: It's the end of an era. This is the first time since 1994 that Lange is not offering a basic Lange 1 in yellow gold. In fact, the only yellow gold piece on the entire price list is the Lange 1 Time Zone (ref. no. 136.021). And look at its price. Do you see what they did there? Notably, the 136.021 is priced at a premium relative to its white gold and rose gold siblings. What do we make of that? Perhaps, at long last, gold -- real, legit gold-colored gold that we call "yellow gold" -- the same color gold that we see in museums -- has finally returned to its rightful place at the head of the table. I knew this day would eventually come, when rose gold and white gold would once again bow down before their righteous god! 🧡

[Well, maybe not, since the 136.021 is an LE of 100 -- which means there are no regular-production YG pieces anywhere on the menu.]


----------



## WatchEater666

Wow, some pretty chunky increases. Hoping Dato prices stay a little lower on the used market so I can get one before they become true unobtanium!


----------



## kritameth

I'm going to ask my boss for a promotion advance.


----------



## kobub

Though unfortunate for us as buyers, not unexpected either. Based on the percentage increases, nothing too out of touch with reality. Interesting that the Saxonia Moonphase absolute increase was rather small compared to the other Saxonia models even though its previous price point was higher. 

I do remember hearing from the boutique that the price changes were going to happen in March, maybe as a slight nudge to put a deposit down on one of the pieces now. Will need to save some more for the same piece, but nothing I'd throw caution to the wind and buy before the change.

Thanks for the heads up 👍


----------



## Cfosterm

I been wanting one for a while now don't needs prices to climb. Rose gold the one I want black face true beauty


----------



## mario1971

I guess I was lucky that I decided to buy the 1815 Up / Down in rose gold at the end of December last year. I will add that with a fairly decent discount.


----------



## wintershade

CFR — Thanks as always for keeping this excellent reference up to date! Glad I purchased my Dato UD last year. Hopefully these strong price increases continue to support Lange preowned market. I think more people would purchase these watches if they felt value retention was stronger.


----------



## greentimgreen

wintershade said:


> CFR - Thanks as always for keeping this excellent reference up to date! Glad I purchased my Dato UD last year. Hopefully these strong price increases continue to support Lange preowned market. I think more people would purchase these watches if they felt value retention was stronger.


Agreed and seconded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach1

I made an account to say thank you for posting this! I'd been saving over a year towards a Saxonia, and was maybe ~6 months away from purchasing. When I saw this I went out and grabbed one before the increase. It's hard enough spending 15k on a watch... (and yes, I do recognize that it is priced well below market even at 15k)


----------



## justcruisin

I went into the AD and now no discount on 1815 whereas 20% was offered at the end of December, but negotiating over text. Still contemplating WG or RG. Makes grey @ 17,500 (no B&P) seem more attractive. Looks like ones with are heading into the 24-25k range.


----------



## CFR

Zach1 said:


> I made an account to say thank you for posting this! I'd been saving over a year towards a Saxonia, and was maybe ~6 months away from purchasing. When I saw this I went out and grabbed one before the increase. It's hard enough spending 15k on a watch... (and yes, I do recognize that it is priced well below market even at 15k)


Congrats! Which model did you get?


----------



## Zach1

Thanks! I went with the 219.032 (RG, 35mm, manual wind small seconds). I have a small wrist so it fits perfectly. 

Before I saw this model, I thought it would be many years before I could own a watch of this caliber and not feel really uncomfortable with the purchase. This and the Thin are (or maybe were) priced so aggressively though, I was able to make it work and feel good about it.


----------



## CFR

Zach1 said:


> Thanks! I went with the 219.032 (RG, 35mm, manual wind small seconds). I have a small wrist so it fits perfectly.


Oh -- the 35mm! VERY cool! My wrist is small too (6"/154mm), and the 35mm fit me perfectly. A local friend owned one for a while and loved it. He used to let me try it when he owned it. Please post wrist pics when you get a chance!

I'm a huge fan of the smaller Langes. Here's a 36mm Little Lange 1, which you can see still looks slightly big on me (but I don't care):


----------



## Zach1

CFR said:


> Oh -- the 35mm! VERY cool! My wrist is small too (6"/154mm), and the 35mm fit me perfectly. A local friend owned one for a while and loved it. He used to let me try it when he owned it. Please post wrist pics when you get a chance!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the smaller Langes. Here's a 36mm Little Lange 1, which you can see still looks slightly big on me (but I don't care):
> View attachment 15739904


That looks great- not big at all! Is it the 25th anniversary edition?

Here's a picture of mine (not the most elegant background, but I like the photo). My wrist is also about 6.0 in, unfortunately with a decent amount of curvature. Having said that, the overhang here is only in the image- it actually fits very well.


----------



## Zach1

Zach1 said:


> That looks great- not big at all! Is it the 25th anniversary edition?
> 
> Here's a picture of mine (not the most elegant background, but I like the photo). My wrist is also about 6.0 in, unfortunately with a decent amount of curvature. Having said that, the overhang here is only in the image- it actually fits very well.
> 
> View attachment 15742797


Here is a picture with some more natural light. I'm really not much of a photographer hah


----------



## CFR

Zach1 said:


> Here's a picture of mine (not the most elegant background, but I like the photo). My wrist is also about 6.0 in, unfortunately with a decent amount of curvature. Having said that, the overhang here is only in the image- it actually fits very well.


Very nice pics! I like that it has a second hand, too, rather than just hours/minutes.



Zach1 said:


> That looks great- not big at all! Is it the 25th anniversary edition?


Nope, this is an older watch. It was a lucky find. There's a good chance it's a unique piece. Lange made 36mm "Stealth" Lange 1's (rhodium dial/applied markers/WG hands), but this is only time I've ever seen this silver dial with printed markers and blue steel hands used in a 36mm platinum case. You usually see this look only in the 101.027X (WG/silver dial/printed markers/blue steel hands in a regular 38.5mm case). Below are the 2 watches side-by-side -- the WG 101.027X on the right and my (smaller) PT watch on the left.


----------



## Zach1

CFR said:


> Very nice pics! I like that it has a second hand, too, rather than just hours/minutes.
> 
> Nope, this is an older watch. It was a lucky find. There's a good chance it's a unique piece. Lange made 36mm "Stealth" Lange 1's (rhodium dial/applied markers/WG hands), but this is only time I've ever seen this silver dial with printed markers and blue steel hands used in a 36mm platinum case. You usually see this look only in the 101.027X (WG/silver dial/printed markers/blue steel hands in a regular 38.5mm case). Below are the 2 watches side-by-side -- the WG 101.027X on the right and my (smaller) PT watch on the left.
> 
> View attachment 15742939


Very cool! Is it typical for brands of Lange's size / output to work with customers on individual pieces? I knew they used to do it years ago when they were (re)starting up, but your Lange 1 looks relatively new so am surprised it's not a standard production model.

Oh and yeah it was really important I had a second hand. I like being able to see movement of some kind on my watch face.


----------



## CFR

Zach1 said:


> Is it typical for brands of Lange's size / output to work with customers on individual pieces? I knew they used to do it years ago when they were (re)starting up, but your Lange 1 looks relatively new so am surprised it's not a standard production model.


It's actually c.2000, basically pre-Richemont and back when Lange did such things.



Zach1 said:


> Oh and yeah it was really important I had a second hand. I like being able to see movement of some kind on my watch face.


I feel the same way!


----------



## Yugi

New prices went effective from March 15th, glad I bought my 1815 up/down 2 weeks back. It silly to increase every year though.


----------



## locuswatch_collection

Crazy increases, like everything in the.market 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

The increase on the Zeitwerk, a piece I've had my eye on, is a bit mad. Was either that or a Moser Pioneer Tourbillon and I'm leaning the latter way.


----------



## WatchEater666

Lange still provides more bang for buck than competitors in the same range. Look at what you get VS Patek...


----------



## Darkchild

The Patek / AP / Rolex situation is a bit silly. I must be one of the few that don't actually like most of the 'hot' pieces


----------

